# Ideas for a movie or tv sitcoms



## Michelle420

Got any creative ones?


----------



## toobfreak

Conservative engineering and constitutional student marries girl and they move in to live with stereotypically liberal, progressive California socialist father with the IQ of about 80 and his typically dimwitted backward Californian wife.  Rest of the series involves expected conflicts as bright, clear-thinking conservatives do battle with and showcase idiocy and brainwashing of father's radical communist Berkeley mindset and lack of education on both social and environmental issues.


----------



## Lewdog

Yep I've got a few but I've never had the chance to pitch them to anyone.  I had one that I thought would be kind of funny... it is a mix of My name is Earl and Ally McBeal.  It's about two guys that frequent a strip club and it's not just about their personal life, but also part of the show is about their people watching in the club, and often times their imagination comes to life like it did on Ally McBeal.


----------



## Michelle420

An animal activist is on a mission to free animals that are used in science for testing.While in a lab one day He encounters a strange being that looks human but isn't. He tries to explain it to his activist friends who think he's losing his mind and want him to pull back on his activism. But he knows what he saw and begins to do research and gets fixated on it. The being makes several appearances the closer he gets to the truth. The awful truth is realized when he is freeing cows from factory farming. Ultimately he and his friends are being observed in a lab and studied by the human-like beings on what they would do in the environments they are living in. Later they will be killed packaged and consumed unless He can reach other beings who will show them mercy and do activism to stop killing and eating humans.


----------



## Michelle420

My friend had a good one about two Mormons on a mission together. One Mormon doesn't really believe i his religion he only went on a mission because his rich dad is buying him a dream car and giving him money for his startup business. He gets paired with a devout Mormon who 100% believes in his faith. But as they go door to door through New York city they become part of the investigation when someone is murdered who they were studying the book of Mormon with. They have to work to clear their name. Each week a new crime has to be solved. As they witness the cruel truths of humanity, the faithful Mormon begins to question his faith. The lazy Mormon becomes more faithful as he see's miracles happening.


----------



## petro

I would like to see the sci fi world of Foundation and Empire series of books by Isaac Asimov brought to life...


----------



## Lewdog

drifter said:


> An animal activist is on a mission to free animals that are used in science for testing.While in a lab one day He encounters a strange being that looks human but isn't. He tries to explain it to his activist friends who think he's losing his mind and want him to pull back on his activism. But he knows what he saw and begins to do research and gets fixated on it. The being makes several appearances the closer he gets to the truth. The awful truth is realized when he is freeing cows from factory farming. Ultimately he and his friends are being observed in a lab and studied by the human-like beings on what they would do in the environments they are living in. Later they will be killed packaged and consumed unless He can reach other beings who will show them mercy and do activism to stop killing and eating humans.




That reminds me of another movie idea I had.

It's about a night watchman at a zoo who one night thinks that the animals are starting to talk to him, and he spends all night walking around the zoo having encounters with the animals until he gets to the tiger exhibit.  During the conversation with the tiger he starts to fall under the charm of the female tiger and she talks him into getting into the enclosure.  The next morning the zookeepers find his dead body mauled by the tiger.  They go back and look at the security footage to see what happened and they see his odd behavior all night, up until he climbs in the tiger cage and gets killed.

When they do the autopsy they find out he had a brain aneurysm that must have caused him to be delusional, and even if the tiger had not have mauled him to death he would have soon died anyway when the aneurysm popped.


----------



## toobfreak

California liberal family accidentally strike it rich with oil and move to Tennessee to live in shack, making for hilarious times with the locals as they can't get enough of these stupid city folks with absolutely no idea how to make everyday common items such as corn squeezin's, hog jowls or possum fritters and their total dependence on spoiled conveniences such as telyphones, cement ponds and working automobiles.


----------



## gulfman

How about some Muslim sit coms?
The Beverly Hezzbollah
My Three Sunnis
Omar Pyle
Andahar Griffith
The Baghdad Bunch


----------



## Marion Morrison

What am I? A TV writer?

How about a black family in the Chicago projects trying to make an honest living in America despite the odds against them?

Yeah, it's been done, once. Can you name the show?


----------



## Michelle420

Marion Morrison said:


> What am I? A TV writer?
> 
> How about a black family in the Chicago projects trying to make an honest living in America despite the odds against them?
> 
> Yeah, it's been done, once. Can you name the show?



Good times.


----------



## Michelle420

Marion Morrison said:


> What am I? A TV writer?



Don't you ever space out and daydream interesting ideas that would be a good show?


----------



## Lewdog

Marion Morrison said:


> What am I? A TV writer?
> 
> How about a black family in the Chicago projects trying to make an honest living in America despite the odds against them?
> 
> Yeah, it's been done, once. Can you name the show?



Family Matters


----------



## toobfreak

A group of 23rd century space farers take off for adventure in their faster-than-light starship throughout the galaxy where all the women are sexy and wear only 3 inch skirts and the captain boinks all the female aliens.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lewdog said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> What am I? A TV writer?
> 
> How about a black family in the Chicago projects trying to make an honest living in America despite the odds against them?
> 
> Yeah, it's been done, once. Can you name the show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Matters
Click to expand...


In Family Matters, they lived in a suburban home. The one with the Mmm..food loving hero, correct? Is that the one with Erkel? It is! Great show! But no, I said Chicago projects.


----------



## gulfman

toobfreak said:


> A group of 23rd century space farers take off for adventure in their faster-than-light starship throughout the galaxy where all the women are sexy and wear only 3 inch skirts and the captain boinks all the female aliens.


The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Lewdog

Marion Morrison said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> What am I? A TV writer?
> 
> How about a black family in the Chicago projects trying to make an honest living in America despite the odds against them?
> 
> Yeah, it's been done, once. Can you name the show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Family Matters, they lived in a suburban home. The one with the Mmm..food loving hero, correct? Is that the one with Erkel? It is! Great show! But no, I said Chicago projects.
Click to expand...


Well there is also the Eddie Murphy show called The PJs but it isn't real people.


----------



## Michelle420

Marion Morrison said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> What am I? A TV writer?
> 
> How about a black family in the Chicago projects trying to make an honest living in America despite the odds against them?
> 
> Yeah, it's been done, once. Can you name the show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Family Matters, they lived in a suburban home. The one with the Mmm..food loving hero, correct? Is that the one with Erkel? It is! Great show! But no, I said Chicago projects.
Click to expand...


I answered it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lewdog said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> What am I? A TV writer?
> 
> How about a black family in the Chicago projects trying to make an honest living in America despite the odds against them?
> 
> Yeah, it's been done, once. Can you name the show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family Matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Family Matters, they lived in a suburban home. The one with the Mmm..food loving hero, correct? Is that the one with Erkel? It is! Great show! But no, I said Chicago projects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well there is also the Eddie Murphy show called The PJs but it isn't real people.
Click to expand...


There is that..


----------



## Marion Morrison

drifter said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> What am I? A TV writer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you ever space out and daydream interesting ideas that would be a good show?
Click to expand...


Tbh, no. Perhaps you should market that. I'm more of a consumer in that area.

How about a blind, Latin guitar player and his Bori uncle? 

Name the show that's already done that.


----------



## IsaacNewton

A dog like McGruff but is a real detective that wears the coat and hat and types at an old style typewriter and is named McGriff. He uses his sense of smell and doglike cunning to find animal criminals and has a cat for a sidekick named Cutter. They take cases from other animals like kidnapping, murders, embezzlement, crapping on the lawn, unrolling the toilet paper, chewing a hole in the couch, etc just like a human detective. Whenever they are out on a case McGriff pisses on fire hydrants in the area and Cutter chases squirrels who are the informants among the animals. Sometimes Cutter has to get tough with a squirrel to get him to talk. Sometimes he meets back up with McGriff with fur in his mouth.


----------



## toobfreak

gulfman said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> A group of 23rd century space farers take off for adventure in their faster-than-light starship throughout the galaxy where all the women are sexy and wear only 3 inch skirts and the captain boinks all the female aliens.
> 
> 
> 
> The Big Bang Theory
Click to expand...



Here's an idea.  A group of four inhibited, backward nerds who never leave their apartment and can't do anything but play video games on their sofa somehow all find beautiful, talented, outgoing, successful women to marry and provide enough comedy and adventure to hold an audience's interest for eleven seasons!  Except for the one token Indian astrophysicist who never gets any girls, never gets any good lines, until he finally storms off in disgust!


----------



## Marion Morrison

That ain't the way I play it.


----------



## Michelle420

Marion Morrison said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> What am I? A TV writer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you ever space out and daydream interesting ideas that would be a good show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tbh, no. Perhaps you should market that. I'm more of a consumer in that area.
> 
> How about a blind, Latin guitar player and his Bori uncle?
> 
> Name the show that's already done that.
Click to expand...


Don't  know.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I tell you what, Google and the internet in general are not 100% accurate on how things were.


----------



## Marion Morrison

drifter said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> What am I? A TV writer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you ever space out and daydream interesting ideas that would be a good show?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tbh, no. Perhaps you should market that. I'm more of a consumer in that area.
> 
> How about a blind, Latin guitar player and his Bori uncle?
> 
> Name the show that's already done that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't  know.
Click to expand...


----------

